# My Old Demolished Hospital Mortuary



## MacVicar (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi to everyone I just wanted to introduce myself to this new website. I am enjoying so much the Hospitals & Asylums page, & must say, on here are some outstanding photographs! I love abandoned places likewise. I once worked in a local Infirmary in Scotland it was, when I started already 110 years old & I worked in the operating theatres for four years as a Theatre orderly, before undertaking my legit training as an Operating Theatre Technician. Right across the Courtyard, under an arch was the Hospital's Mortuary which I visited twice whilst I worked there. What I found fascinating, & was inexplicably drawn to, was the Mortuary door! It was a single WIDE wooden door with a HUGE pane of frosted glass with emboldened calligraphy which I have faithfully replicated here-right down to the 'Lucida Calligraphy' Font! I hope members do like my effort-I have a further tale about the mortuary-but that will be another time.


----------



## MacVicar (Aug 15, 2018)

MacVicar said:


> Hi to everyone I just wanted to introduce myself to this new website. I am enjoying so much the Hospitals & Asylums page, & must say, on here are some outstanding photographs! I love abandoned places likewise. I once worked in a local Infirmary in Scotland it was, when I started already 110 years old & I worked in the operating theatres for four years as a Theatre orderly, before undertaking my legit training as an Operating Theatre Technician. Right across the Courtyard, under an arch was the Hospital's Mortuary which I visited twice whilst I worked there. What I found fascinating, & was inexplicably drawn to, was the Mortuary door! It was a single WIDE wooden door with a HUGE pane of frosted glass with emboldened calligraphy which I have faithfully replicated here-right down to the 'Lucida Calligraphy' Font! I hope members do like my effort-I have a further tale about the mortuary-but that will be another time.




I am unable to upload photo-regretfully will have to leave it there..


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 16, 2018)

What issue are you having with the upload? I’m sure some of us will be able to help. I’d quite like to see your work, sounds like you have put a lot of effort in to it doing it from memory. Plus we all love a mortuary related tale here, you are in good company with us!


----------



## krela (Aug 16, 2018)

There's step by step instructions on how to do it from a PC here: 

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html#.W3Xmu-hKiUk


----------



## MacVicar (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Brewtal

Thank you. My page tells me: You may not post attachments-that is why possibly.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 20, 2018)

Read the link Krela posted, you will have to host the image elsewhere such as Imgur or Flickr etc. then you will have the option to get a bbcode which you will copy and past into where you type a message, and once the message is posted it will display the image.


----------



## MacVicar (Dec 17, 2020)

MacVicar said:


> Hi to everyone I just wanted to introduce myself to this new website. I am enjoying so much the Hospitals & Asylums page, & must say, on here are some outstanding photographs! I love abandoned places likewise. I once worked in a local Infirmary in Scotland it was, when I started already 110 years old & I worked in the operating theatres for four years as a Theatre orderly, before undertaking my legit training as an Operating Theatre Technician. Right across the Courtyard, under an arch was the Hospital's Mortuary which I visited twice whilst I worked there. What I found fascinating, & was inexplicably drawn to, was the Mortuary door! It was a single WIDE wooden door with a HUGE pane of frosted glass with emboldened calligraphy which I have faithfully replicated here-right down to the 'Lucida Calligraphy' Font! I hope members do like my effort-I have a further tale about the mortuary-but that will be another time.


----------



## MacVicar (Dec 17, 2020)

MacVicar said:


> View attachment 504736


----------



## MacVicar (Dec 17, 2020)

MacVicar said:


> Hi to everyone I just wanted to introduce myself to this new website. I am enjoying so much the Hospitals & Asylums page, & must say, on here are some outstanding photographs! I love abandoned places likewise. I once worked in a local Infirmary in Scotland it was, when I started already 110 years old & I worked in the operating theatres for four years as a Theatre orderly, before undertaking my legit training as an Operating Theatre Technician. Right across the Courtyard, under an arch was the Hospital's Mortuary which I visited twice whilst I worked there. What I found fascinating, & was inexplicably drawn to, was the Mortuary door! It was a single WIDE wooden door with a HUGE pane of frosted glass with emboldened calligraphy which I have faithfully replicated here-right down to the 'Lucida Calligraphy' Font! I hope members do like my effort-I have a further tale about the mortuary-but that will be another time.


I have now at last uploaded the photo!!!


----------



## MacVicar (Dec 17, 2020)

I have now uploaded the photo!


----------



## SARAH79 (Sep 19, 2021)

You created that picture from memory?

You have got some skills there


----------



## MacVicar (Oct 1, 2021)

SARAH79 said:


> You created that picture from memory?
> 
> You have got some skills there


Thank you so much!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 4, 2021)

MacVicar said:


> Thank you so much!


yes excellent work. I assume this mortury is long gone? what about the main hospital is that still standing?


----------



## MacVicar (Oct 7, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> yes excellent work. I assume this mortury is long gone? what about the main hospital is that still standing?


Sorry for the delay, long demolished-it was closed in the autumn of 1982 after 114 years standing-then finally demolished in 1996. It became a bit of a refuge for vagrants, then vandals went about trashing the insides, breaking windows, etc. In 1994 it was set ablaze by a juvenile arsonist who later appeared in court and was sentenced accordingly. When the hospital was operational I set foot into the mortuary three times, once when I rang the bell to have a look round. The first time there was a cadaver on the porcelain slab having just been closed up after his autopsy, the second when I had to hand in a breast sample from operating theatres for histology, the duty pathologist was undertaking a post-mortem. When I rang the bell on that occasion the mortuary technician said: "oh just go through" and there before me was the lady pathologist right in the middle of an evisceration! The last time was when along with my father I had to identify my mother in that mortuary.


----------



## Hayman (Oct 8, 2021)

MacVicar said:


> Sorry for the delay, long demolished-it was closed in the autumn of 1982 after 114 years standing-then finally demolished in 1996. It became a bit of a refuge for vagrants, then vandals went about trashing the insides, breaking windows, etc. In 1994 it was set ablaze by a juvenile arsonist who later appeared in court and was sentenced accordingly. When the hospital was operational I set foot into the mortuary three times, once when I rang the bell to have a look round. The first time there was a cadaver on the porcelain slab having just been closed up after his autopsy, the second when I had to hand in a breast sample from operating theatres for histology, the duty pathologist was undertaking a post-mortem. When I rang the bell on that occasion the mortuary technician said: "oh just go through" and there before me was the lady pathologist right in the middle of an evisceration! The last time was when along with my father I had to identify my mother in that mortuary.


"It became a bit of a refuge for vagrants, then vandals went about trashing the insides, breaking windows, etc. In 1994 it was set ablaze by a juvenile arsonist who later appeared in court and was sentenced accordingly" - burnt at the stake?


----------



## MacVicar (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## MacVicar (Nov 18, 2021)

Hayman said:


> "It became a bit of a refuge for vagrants, then vandals went about trashing the insides, breaking windows, etc. In 1994 it was set ablaze by a juvenile arsonist who later appeared in court and was sentenced accordingly" - burnt at the stake?


That's naughty.


----------



## Hayman (Nov 19, 2021)

MacVicar said:


> That's naughty.


I'd forgotten, jokes are forbidden in the current new Age of Anti-Enlightenment. Since burning at the stake was a state-sanctioned form of execution, was it less valid than today's state-imposed 20 hours of sweeping up leaves sentences for criminal damage? Different times, different mores - but some, we are told by today's morality police, were 'wrong' (‘inappropriate’) and today's are 'right' - sorry, 'appropriate'; 'wrong' and 'right' have been 'cancelled' because using either word is, de facto, being 'judgemental', another 2021 'sin'.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 20, 2021)

I think perhaps you're projecting a little too much of the current mass media obsession with cancel culture, political correctness and so forth onto passing comments on a forum where, I know from first hand experience, there are folk from every walk of life and different political leanings. Happily we can choose to leave all the culture wars/ Brexit/ woke or not woke debates behind (if we want to) and just enjoy seeing places and meeting like minded souls which we wouldn't otherwise have the chance to. Exploring can be a way to leave the Daily Mail headlines behind for a few hours.


----------



## Hayman (Nov 21, 2021)

wolfism said:


> I think perhaps you're projecting a little too much of the current mass media obsession with cancel culture, political correctness and so forth onto passing comments on a forum where, I know from first hand experience, there are folk from every walk of life and different political leanings. Happily we can choose to leave all the culture wars/ Brexit/ woke or not woke debates behind (if we want to) and just enjoy seeing places and meeting like minded souls which we wouldn't otherwise have the chance to. Exploring can be a way to leave the Daily Mail headlines behind for a few hours.


I was simply responding to the admonishing "That's naughty" for my bit of humour. When people are sacked, forced to resign or made to feel guilty for what they happen to have said 10, 20 or 30 years ago – or when seats of learning allow speakers to discuss history only from certain angles – that is where I see obsession. With the "mass media" ranging (thankfully) from The Guardian and the so-changed BBC to the repeatedly stereotyped Daily Mail (to me, little different from the Daily Express, Mirror or Sun), we are not (yet) limited to the likes of Pravda and the People’s Daily.

Someone I told about Derelict Places could not understand “why people are obsessed about visiting such often dangerous sites, when there are so many beautiful, attractive places at which to spend one’s time”. I replied along the lines of, “horses for courses; each to their own”. One person’s obsession is another’s bête noire; a little like topics for jokes. One of my 'obsessions' is Box Tunnel.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 21, 2021)

Hayman said:


> I was simply responding to the admonishing "That's naughty" for my bit of humour. When people are sacked, forced to resign or made to feel guilty for what they happen to have said 10, 20 or 30 years ago – or when seats of learning allow speakers to discuss history only from certain angles – that is where I see obsession. With the "mass media" ranging (thankfully) from The Guardian and the so-changed BBC to the repeatedly stereotyped Daily Mail (to me, little different from the Daily Express, Mirror or Sun), we are not (yet) limited to the likes of Pravda and the People’s Daily.
> 
> Someone I told about Derelict Places could not understand “why people are obsessed about visiting such often dangerous sites, when there are so many beautiful, attractive places at which to spend one’s time”. I replied along the lines of, “horses for courses; each to their own”. One person’s obsession is another’s bête noire; a little like topics for jokes. One of my 'obsessions' is Box Tunnel.


Agreed, each to their own is a good philosophy to follow. And likewise as obsessions go, Box Tunnel is a fascinating one to pursue.


----------



## MacVicar (Feb 20, 2022)

Hayman said:


> "It became a bit of a refuge for vagrants, then vandals went about trashing the insides, breaking windows, etc. In 1994 it was set ablaze by a juvenile arsonist who later appeared in court and was sentenced accordingly" - burnt at the stake?


He ought to have been!


----------



## MacVicar (Feb 20, 2022)

Yes, he ought to have been!


----------

